# Wayne Sump Genius backup system



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Went to a customer today who had a Wayne isp50 backup system. The motor is shot and I told her I would look into repair/replacement of same. My question is: have you had any experiance with these (7 yrs. old) and if so, how reliable is the system controller. It wouldn't be worth replacing the pump if the controller will crap the bed in another year.:no:


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Is it a BISP50? 

The Blue Angel back-up sump is a good system. We don't sell too many of them because we sell another system I like a little better but we have put in quite a few of them over the years. I can think of only one that we had a problem with and it was still under warranty. 

I think you would be okay with just replacing a pump but I would price it both ways for the client and let them make the decision if it is worth the risk. IMHO.


----------

